# Win 7 Trial Extended



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Microsoft Extends Trial period

http://www.infopackets.com/news/bus...ws_7_trial_download_free_90_days_extended.htm


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Pretty decent of them


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

How sweet it is


----------

